# New/ Old Light Systems



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I was doing a little research for my blog yesterday and I read that in Europe most bike commuters use the "Dynamo" or "Generator" type lighting systems. For those of you who are too young to remember those are like the ones we used back in the late 1970s that had a little wheel attached to the fork that could be turned to make contact with the side-wall of the tire and would generate power for the light. Those old ones created drag and slowed the bike down, and made noise.

If you go to this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_lighting they do a great job of describing the different types of these lights. One of the coolest ones is the magnet that creates energy electromagnetically- www.reelight.com

My question to you guys is why don't we use them? I realize there are some disadvantages, but with the new LED lights, it seems like for my urban commute these would be perfect. Why are these some of the most popular lights in the world, yet I have never seen on a bike in the US?.................MTT


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

I use a Schmidt Son 28 and a Supernova E3 LED headlight with a matching tail light. It was one of the best purchases I've ever made.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/

http://www.supernova-lights.com/newsite/index.html

And, as if the regular Supernova E3 wasn't great enough... Heres a teaser!

http://www.supernova-lights.com/newsite/e3_triple.html

It's a no brainer folks.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

2Wheelie- so that mounts on your fork and makes contact with your side-wall right? Man that thing looks slick. Do you ride on country roads- or a better question- is it bright enough for country roads or a mountain bike trail?

MTT


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*I use hub dynamo*

on two of my bikes. I have a schmidt on one and a shimano on the other. The hub provides the power to light both a headlight and a taillight. Would never go back to battery headlights, though I do use battery powered flashing lights both front and rear for visibility.


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

The light itself can be used with a typical sidewall (bottle) generator. Lightspin makes the best generators of this type. Get one fast because heard they went out of business recently.

http://www.wallbike.com/lights/lightspin/lightspin.html

The Schmidt SON 28 is a dynohub, where the generator is built into the hub. This is the best option for all conditions. It doesn't slip in the rain or snow like a sidewall generator would. It is also way more expensive but works and looks much better.

I ride mostly in the burbs and even with the street lights, the E3 stands out. It's more than enough light. I had a Light & Motion ARC (HID) before this and the LED light is almost as bright. The new E3 Triple should be even brighter.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess the next question is does it slow the bike down? I imagine the magnet one doesn't, but the hub generator?

MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

MTT said:


> My question to you guys is why don't we use them?


Speaking for myself, until the E3 hit the market, all the lights I could find were wimpy. Night blindness runs in my family and I am afflicted. A 3-watt halogen is about as useful to me as a match.

The E3, or rather, the E3 Triple, has me saving my pennies.

The problem has been how many watts do you want to give up for the lights? Every watt that the hub makes comes from somewhere--and that somewhere is you. Can you imagine how hard you'd have to pedal to power a 55-watt car headlight?

So that folks didn't give up too much speed or climbing effort for the lights, the lights sold have all been low-wattage--and halogens are best defined as heaters that give off some light as a waste product. In other words, it's not an efficient use of watts, if what you want is light, not heat.

Now, LEDs can make much more light from the same watts.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

My commuter is slow anyway, so a little more effort is not a problem. I am not like one of the guys on here with a 40 mile commute. I will look into these next time I need a light. I like the idea of setting it up and then just forgetting about it. FOR-GIT-A-BOUT IT!!!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

MTT said:


> I guess the next question is does it slow the bike down? I imagine the magnet one doesn't, but the hub generator?
> 
> MTT:thumbsup:


I couldn`t tell you how much it slows your bike down (no speedo on my commuter), but you can definitely feel it. I`ve been using a Shimano dynohub with a 3W round Lumotec for about a year and a half now. Even with the extra drag, I run it day and night and only turn it off when I`m fighting a hill, headwind, or pulling a heavy load. My night vision is pretty crappy, but I don`t ride very fast and I use the dyno setup by itself most of the time. I also use a homebrew 10W (powered by 12 AA NIMHs) that I switch on and off as needed. The little light isn`t very bright, but it`s ALWAYS there and has given me zero problems over about 18 months- never forget to charge or check the batteries, no loose conections, no burn out issues. If I ever set up another commuter, I `ll probably use the same wheel with a Fly or Inoled and see if I can avoid the battery light altogether.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

MTT said:


> I guess the next question is does it slow the bike down? I imagine the magnet one doesn't, but the hub generator?
> 
> MTT:thumbsup:


With the Schmidt - barely noticeable. Maybe a little more with the Shimano. LED lights in particular require next to no power. The LED headlight that I use with the Shimano gets to full brightness at barely more than walking speed. The one I use (IQ fly or something) has a sensor light - turns on automatically. Works great. Amazing amount of light too. Never have to worry about batteries and the LED is probably good for 100,000 hours.

I have an older halogen light that runs of the Schmidt, which I will replace with an LED soon. The light housing looks great, but the light itself is not as bright a beam as the LED and the bulb does burn out after a while.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

That is a better description then I would ever get from the company's web page. It does seem like a good idea, and I like my commuter to be a bit harder to push, so when I get on my road and/or mountain bike they feel faster. 

Thanks for the input................MTT


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been running the Shimano for a few months now. It's enough light to see at a decent pace (~15mph) in pitch black for me but much faster (>20mph) and I think you'd be out running your light. The expensive HIDs and high maintenance batteries didn't appeal to me so I'm glad I went this route. 

There seem to be a few more LED options coming out for these hubs now so they will probably gain popularity.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

Winter is approaching, sigh.

Have been seriously considering the shimano dh-3n71 hub for use through the northern winter. Does anyone know how these hubs standup to winter conditions? (I have difficulty spending an extra $200 on a Son hub. By the time the front wheel was built and the lights purchased the bicycle would have doubled in price).


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

I've got one of the Shimano 3N71 hubs on my "Yehuda" bike... a Specialized commuter. Plenty of light to see and be seen by even at piddling-around speeds. The one comment I would make is that the wiring is 22 gauge wire, so the blade plugs connecting the hub to the fork, and on up to the light can be kind of delicate. I've re-wired mine twice in the 5 months I've been running the bike. But no complaints about the hub or lights... it's nice not having to remember to recharge the derned batteries every day.

Someone measured the drag from the hub at 0.7 watts at 15 mph; on a 25+ pound bike that's not even noticeable... I get more resistance from packing my U-lock around with me.

Tom


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

I run the reelights on my commuter. I don't know about the U.S., but they were easy to get in Canada through LBS.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

I put some thought into getting one on my commuter bike, but I decided I didn't want one (though my mind could be changed in the future) for several reasons.

1. They're expensive and difficult to find on a stock bike.
2. They slow you down -
a. Because of drag from the hub. I found shops that had them. Turned it on, spun the front wheel - you can definitely feel it that way, both when you spin it and in how the wheel slows down much faster. (Whether it's enough to be able to "tell" when pedaling is different and debatable. I just didn't like the idea of anything causing me to bike slower!)
b. Because it adds weight to the wheel. That hub with the magnets must add a relatively significant amount of weight.
3. I figured it would probably only give off a "to be seen" amount of light, not a "be able to see in the dark" amount of light, so I'd end up carrying a "real" light with me anyways.

For me, I wanted my commuter bike to be as fast as possible while still being utilitarian and (relatively) cheap (so I'm not afraid to lock it up outside a store). I just figured I'd end up carrying a "real" light with me anyways, so I might as well not add anything that would slow me down. Like I said, if I saw a light in person and it put out light like a "real" light I could change my mind.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, I saw a chart somewhere that compared drag from various dyno systems- the Shimano 3N71/3N70 were almost the same drag as the Schmidt with light on, a little more with light off. Lower version Shimanos rated as much more drag. The Schmidt is a lot lighter though, and comes in more drillings- I think the Shimanos only come in 32. I don`t care much for the little plug (that Psyclepath mantioned) either, but so far it hasn`t caused me any problems. And, though I haven`t used any LED lights, there are at least five available now- only two that I knew of when I ought mine just a year and a half ago, so they are definitely getting a bigger selection all the time and the quality keeps improving. Probably the way to go for somebody just now puttting a system together.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Pscyclepath said:


> The one comment I would make is that the wiring is 22 gauge wire, so the blade plugs connecting the hub to the fork, and on up to the light can be kind of delicate.


I've tried to seal the top with hot glue, that seems to keep the wires from working their way back out and water from running down the wires onto the contacts.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Pscyclepath said:


> Someone measured the drag from the hub at 0.7 watts at 15 mph;


That would mean a pretty dim light. Maybe usable for being seen, but not so hot for seeing.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

sometimerider said:


> That would mean a pretty dim light. Maybe usable for being seen, but not so hot for seeing.


That sounds like a guess to me. Most of the opinions that I have seen so far from those that have the hub generators matched with a properly designed bulb have been that the light is quite adequate. 

Has anyone tried a modern hub-generator & bulb and found the light to be insufficient? Or the added drag excessive? Or were you satisfied with the lighting system?


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

RandB said:


> That sounds like a guess to me. Most of the opinions that I have seen so far from those that have the hub generators matched with a properly designed bulb have been that the light is quite adequate.
> 
> Has anyone tried a modern hub-generator & bulb and found the light to be insufficient? Or the added drag excessive? Or were you satisfied with the lighting system?


When I read it, I thought the point was that the measurement itself was unrealistic, not that the hub didn't give out enough power. 

It's also difficult to say whether it gives out "adequate" light or not, as that depends on your personal opinion, how fast you're riding, and where you're riding. One of those dinky little 2 AA lights is adequate for me when I'm biking on the well lit portions of the MUT where I live. It's also adequate as long as I'm biking 10mph. But when I'm biking across town on my road bike, I've found my 200 lumen, 2009 LED night only barely adequate (judging from previous models which listed their wattage, I'd guess it uses 3-5 watts).

If someone has hooked up a hub generator to a Dinotte 200L, I'd certainly be interested in seeing pics of how well it worked! haha.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone tried one of these? Probably not bright, but would be OK for urban commuting in well lit areas

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/10/reelight-magnet.html


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

PaulRivers said:


> When I read it, I thought the point was that the measurement itself was unrealistic, not that the hub didn't give out enough power.
> 
> ...I've found my 200 lumen, 2009 LED night only barely adequate (judging from previous models which listed their wattage, I'd guess it uses 3-5 watts).
> 
> If someone has hooked up a hub generator to a Dinotte 200L, I'd certainly be interested in seeing pics of how well it worked! haha.


Exactly. There's no way a light driven by .7 watts would satisfy me. 3 watts is probably a minimum for seeing on dark streets. MTBikers will want even more.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

sometimerider said:


> Exactly. There's no way a light driven by .7 watts would satisfy me. 3 watts is probably a minimum for seeing on dark streets. MTBikers will want even more.


OK, we are both lazy readers here. From Pscyclepath's posting above, the .7 watts would refer to the drag of the hub when the light is off. With the light on the hub generators produce about 3 watts at a bit over a walking speed and at about 50-65% efficiency.

The Peter White Cycles website mentioned in 2wheelie's post above is an interesting read. Part of the info on the site is that the beampattern makes quite the difference in how useful a light is which is why the more expensive 3 watt cycling lights light up the road so much better than the cheap ones. 

About thirty years ago I used an old dynohub that came on an old raliegh bicycle. It wasn't that great, but it was not that bad. Was better than the bottle generators, and based on my fading memory the light it gave was better than the inexpensive battery light that I am currently using. Have been told that there has been a vast improvement in generator lights since then and the hubs are much more efficient.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lumotec LEDs*

I have a couple hub generator-powered systems, one has a Lumotec halogen light and the other has a Lumotec LED light D'Lumotec Oval), which is described in this wikipedia article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D'Lumotec_Oval

The D'Lumotec Oval is a fine road light. It's better than the Lumotec halogen, with great optics and a nice, blue light. Lumotec also makes the Fly, which is even brighter, but reviews point out that it's beam spot is not as wide. Having ridden on city streets & country roads at night, I think a wider beam is a good thing. I also disagree with the idea that super-bright MTN bike style lighting systems are useful for most city riding conditions. The brightness is overkill on even dark back-country roads, unless you want to descend one at 30 mph or more, and can even be detrimental to other road users, including other cyclists..


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

RandB said:


> OK, we are both lazy readers here. From Pscyclepath's posting above, the .7 watts would refer to the drag of the hub when the light is off. With the light on the hub generators produce about 3 watts at a bit over a walking speed and at about 50-65% efficiency.


Psyclepath doesn't say the 0.7 only applies to the light being off. He doesn't mention 3 watts at all.

If it is 3 watts:

a. It will be a noticeable drag.

b. It could be bright enough - if the light itself is high efficiency (in my mind, LEDs are the only ones that currently qualify) and is well located on the bike (most gen-driven lights are not).


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I run the reelights on my commuter. I don't know about the U.S., but they were easy to get in Canada through LBS.


Now this one has zero drag correct anthony? 

Thanks MTT


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

PaulRivers said:


> It's also difficult to say whether it gives out "adequate" light or not, as that depends on your personal opinion, how fast you're riding, and where you're riding. One of those dinky little 2 AA lights is adequate for me when I'm biking on the well lit portions of the MUT where I live. It's also adequate as long as I'm biking 10mph. But when I'm biking across town on my road bike, I've found my 200 lumen, 2009 LED night only barely adequate (judging from previous models which listed their wattage, I'd guess it uses 3-5 watts).


That`s the catch- adequate is a big variable. I can get by with my 3W Lumotec no matter what, but I have to take it easy. The 10W battery powered auxiliary is a great difference that I never ride fast enough to outrun and doesn`t get drowned out by other lights... as long as I anticipate needing it and bring the battery pack with me when I leave home. For those unanticipated situations, I`m covered well enough.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

MTT said:


> Now this one has zero drag correct anthony?


Joking?

No generator system has zero drag. You can't get something for nothing.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

MTT said:


> Now this one has zero drag correct anthony?


I don't think it's possible for the reelights to have no drag at all, but I sure don't notice any. Since it is only magnets (no friction) I would imagine that they are very efficient. 

I really like them just because I have lights on my bike 24/7 and I never have to think about it. They are very bright "to be seen" lights but obviously not headlights or whatever.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use a Fenix LED flashlight (L2D) and it puts out a lot of light. It weighs next to nothing and runs off rechargeable AA batteries that are inexpensive and easy to charge. I have no experience with generator lights except for the cheapo one that I had on my Schwinn years ago and ran off the sidewall on the front tire. However, I would have these concerns about the more expensive generators:

-- The cost is much, much higher than my LED flashlight.
-- I doubt if it puts out more light than my flashlight or other battery powered LED lights, and it's probably less.
-- The drag would slow me down. I don't know how much, but I want my power pushing me up the hills not running my light.
-- Wheels with generator hubs weigh a lot more than regular wheels, and that's rotational weight that I would have to push up the hills.

As I said, I have not used a modern, high quality generator light, so take my comments for what they are worth. However, I would have to have my concerns addressed to even consider one.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I don't think it's possible for the reelights to have no drag at all, but I sure don't notice any. Since it is only magnets (no friction) I would imagine that they are very efficient.
> 
> I really like them just because I have lights on my bike 24/7 and I never have to think about it. They are very bright "to be seen" lights but obviously not headlights or whatever.


physics dictates they have some drag, but sounds like a lot less than the interal hub generators from your description.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

and prob still need a backup light... if you flat with a generator light (no stored capacity in these, right?) and no backup, you could be screwed. with a battery light- fenix or whatever- you could be ok... w/ 2 lights prob ok


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> and prob still need a backup light... if you flat with a generator light (no stored capacity in these, right?) and no backup, you could be screwed. with a battery light- fenix or whatever- you could be ok... w/ 2 lights prob ok


I think the reelights have a capacitor that allows some storage of power, but wouldn't last long enough to change a flat most likely.

http://www.reelight.com/Default.aspx?ID=50





> *Option of back-up power *
> 
> With the launch of Reelight’s second model, your lights will stay flashing even when you stop at traffic lights etc. The light stores the energy in a built-in capacitor and keeps flashing for several minutes while the bicycle is stationary.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think the reelights have a capacitor that allows some storage of power, but wouldn't last long enough to change a flat most likely.
> 
> http://www.reelight.com/Default.aspx?ID=50
> 
> ...




seems crazy not to have that option as standard equip... when stopped you're still a target, and without you're a dark stationary target


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> seems crazy not to have that option as standard equip... when stopped you're still a target, and without you're a dark stationary target


agree..but the price of the "deluxe" model is still pretty reasonable--47 Euros...what is that in USD...still under $100, right? 

//at least today. 

//as of now about $70 for a front/rear light.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

So two magnets passing each other have drag? Anyone on here with some knowledge of the physics of the Ree lights? Seems like it could be too small to notice???


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

MTT said:


> So two magnets passing each other have drag?


Yes, you don't get something for nothing.



> Anyone on here with some knowledge of the physics of the Ree lights? Seems like it could be too small to notice???


I haven't personally seen the Ree lights. And whether or not the drag is "noticeable" while you're riding your bike, and whether it affects your speed "significantly" is a matter of debate and sometimes, opinion. I'm not saying it's not.

But I've seen some of the magnetic dynamo systems in person and they definitely have drag. (Again, whether it's "significant" or "noticeable" through your legs while riding the bike is a completely different question.) Start with a bike that has a non-dynamo front wheel and give it a spin. It will spin fairly freely for like 4 or 5 rotations (depending on how hard you spin it). Now go to a bike with a dynamo front wheel with the dynamo on and spin it. When I did this, I could definitely feel the drag like the brake was rubbing fairly badly, and the wheel spun 1/2 to 1 rotation before stopping. There was no doubt the dynamo generated some drag.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

MTT said:


> So two magnets passing each other have drag? Anyone on here with some knowledge of the physics of the Ree lights? Seems like it could be too small to notice???


I've seen them in action, looks like they would make decent backup lights; I don't think I'd rely on them as a primary though. I keep thinking about getting them.

I would expect the drag to be pretty minimal -- probably not much more than you get from the magnets on your speedo.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

stcanard said:


> I've seen them in action, looks like they would make decent backup lights; I don't think I'd rely on them as a primary though. I keep thinking about getting them.
> 
> I would expect the drag to be pretty minimal -- probably not much more than you get from the magnets on your speedo.


As described in my last post, having seen a couple of dynamo hubs in person, the drag is *much* stronger than the drag from the magnet for your speedometer.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MTT said:


> So two magnets passing each other have drag?


Absolutely! Pull two magnets apart. that magnetic force holding them together is what creates movement in the generator. When the magnets attract as they are being pulled apart, they keep the wheel from spinning.

I can put my bike on my repair stand and spin the front wheel with just the speedo magnet on it, and you will see it have some minimal effect on the wheel. The wheel has to be going slow and have pretty fast bearings, but you can see it. Now, increase the magnet strength to be enough to put out a few watts to run a light, and hell yes, it will slow the wheel down. But it will be more efficient than gear driven hubs, because of the lack of friction in the gears. But it still has to create movement to generate electricity. The energy to create the movement is sapped from the spinning of the wheel.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

PaulRivers said:


> As described in my last post, having seen a couple of dynamo hubs in person, the drag is *much* stronger than the drag from the magnet for your speedometer.


Yes, but looking at the size of the magnets, and the frequency they pass each other on the Ree system I saw, I don't think there is any way they are generating the kind of power as a magnetic dynamo hub. Less power == less drag.

Of course YMMV. I've seen them in operation but never experimented with them myself.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

stcanard said:


> Less power == less drag.


== less light


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Just an update on my experiences. If I lift the front wheel and spin it, it rotates freely. Seems no different than without the light. I can't notice ANY difference pedaling since having installed them. Whatever resistance may be there, I just can't notice it at all. 

Important to remember that these are safety lights, not lights to ride by. But they are bright. The rear flasher is much brighter than my little Knog Frogs, for example. 

I run the SL-120s (flashers with storage capacitor), I have four magnets on the back and two on the front. When I stop my bike, the rear one flashes for at least a couple of minutes. When I start riding in the morning, it is flashing again before I even get out of my driveway. 

I love these lights, because they are permanently installed on my bike and I never need to worry about having batteries or charging anything. I use additional lighting but these ones are install and forget.

A bit pricey but totally worth it, IMHO.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I was too lazy and time pressed to read all the responses. So forgive me if this is somewhat redundant.

I use SON dynohubs on my tourer/commuter, my rando bike, and my hard tail. Guess you could say I don't leave home without one. If you already have a stable of bikes, then it might be cost prohibitive to build new front wheels. But I've built up my stable in the last few years and the cost of the dynohub was just part of the bike. Anyway I've been burned with failed $100 battery packs and $80 chargers on common lighting systems and prefer not to deal with that hassle any more. Dyno hubs are cheaper in the long run (they're a lifetime investment).

With the SON 28 and a halogen bulb, I could feel just a tad of resistance, not that it matters. With the SON 20R and an Edelux LED headlight, I haven't yet noticed any resistance even with a taillight. Then again I'm out of shape this season so my senses aren't as tuned.

I'd describe the dynamo hub the way a photographer friend describes his tripod - "without replacement".


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, I just browsed more of this discussion and feel a dose of reality is in order. All you guys worrying about drag on a hub dynamo are too caught up in theory, although certainly low cost options have been shown to be significant. If you spend the money on a SON, then you shouldn't worry about drag. If you run the light all the time, what's 2% of your wattage really mean? Less than the difference between some tires and inflation pressures. Think about it, if your bike is properly fit then you can comfortably spend more time in the drops and make up the wattage instead of sitting on the hoods because your stem is too low. Or wear a snug windbreaker that flaps less in the breeze. Or just ride and stop overthinking everything.

Really, unless you're earning your salary on your bike and the pay is directly tied to your speed over others, drag is a non-issue. Really.

If you spin a dynohub while holding the front end off the ground, you'll feel a lot of pulsing resistance from the rotors. Big deal - skewed observation. If I tried to lift an 8oz glass of water using a long thin piece of cardboard cantilevered underneath, I'd complain that the water weighted too much. Garbage observation since it's not based in reality and most folks don't worry about how much effort they really use when lifting a glass of water with their arm.

Amount of illumination is clearly an issue and a personal preference. I wouldn't count on a 6W halogen dyno light at midnight on singletrack. But on a paved road with occasional street lights, sure. But maybe not in the country where it's really dark.

YMMV.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Sorry to bring this one back from the bone yard. :mad2: 

I was discussing the Reelights the other day at one of my LBS's. Ended up committing to one set of the model 120's (the blinky with the 2 minute storage capacity). One of the guys working at the shop is also interested, so they were going to order two sets. Another guy who works P/T there is now also interested in a set. Soon we'll know how well they work in a climate warmer & wetter than Whitehorse. But I'm thinking they'll make good running lights if nothing else.  

I'll try to do a review once they get in, and installed on my Schwinn Suburban.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Sorry to bring this one back from the bone yard. :mad2:
> 
> I was discussing the Reelights the other day at one of my LBS's. Ended up committing to one set of the model 120's (the blinky with the 2 minute storage capacity). One of the guys working at the shop is also interested, so they were going to order two sets. Another guy who works P/T there is now also interested in a set. Soon we'll know how well they work in a climate warmer & wetter than Whitehorse. But I'm thinking they'll make good running lights if nothing else.
> 
> I'll try to do a review once they get in, and installed on my Schwinn Suburban.


Please report back...interested in that set of lights for some of my cruiser bikes. The price is certainly right.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes I am interested as well- thanks...........MTT


----------

